# Look what is on Craigslist! Anyone in Vermont?



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/grd/1016260024.html


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I saw that actually

Not sure why anyone would be giving away a nice reg doe around here though- theres still a good market for them. :shrug:


----------

